# rude d**ks



## springvillehunter (Jun 16, 2013)

I have been reading posts on here for the last few years and it piss's me off that there is a newcomer asking a resonable question and some rude d**k answers it. Know wander i have never posted on here before.-O,-


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I do agree with your concern, however, there is something to be said when it comes to new members. Often times, what you see are people who become members for the sole sake of a single question, then off they go into the land of inactivity regardless of the action taken. Hardly a way to build a community. Ideally, as with any group of people, newbies make comments, and involve themselves in as many posts as possible, constructively contributing to the forum and become recognizable. Then after a period of time after being accepted into the fold, more or less, that people will be more than happy to respond. 

But again, you're certainly right about a hand full of reactions. It's really one of those things where if you don't have anything nice to say, this is really not the time to say it. 

With that said, if some stranger starts asking for everyone's secret honey hole, unit, and pictures of the wife, one can only expect a MILD amount of hostility.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That time of the month eh spring ville? A serious question, how do you feel about Eagles as our national bird? Go.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

springvillehunter said:


> I have been reading posts on here for the last few years and it pisses me off that there is a newcomer asking a reasonable question and some rude d**k answers it. No wonder I have never posted on here before.-O,-


As a writer, I couldn't help but edit your post I quoted for grammar and spelling....you're welcome.

Secondly, welcome to the forum. I bet if you get in and add to some of the posts you'd be better received here. I bet you'll like it here.

Third, you're right, there has been a few dillweeds on here that jump all over newbie posters. That's usually because we see a lot of posts asking for info and then they melt away without a thank you or an update as to how they did.

Fourth, with a name like springvillehunter, it sounds like you know a little about hunting. Introduce yourself, tell us what your interests are and let us know a bit more about you. I bet after everyone forgets about your latest post we might even be asking you questions about hunting.

Again, welcome to the forum! Chuck.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> That time of the month eh spring ville? A serious question, how do you feel about Eagles as our national bird? Go.


Before he got banned, SpringvilleHunter told me that he absolutely loves eagles and that his man-crushes have always been fireman......sounds like your type Marty.-------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not Richard.......:shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

springvillehunter said:


> I have been reading posts on here for the last few years and it piss's me off that there is a newcomer asking a resonable question and some rude d**k answers it. Know wander i have never posted on here before.-O,-


Welcome to the Forum.

again

.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm probably one of those rude dicks . I apologize. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Before he got banned, SpringvilleHunter told me that he absolutely loves eagles and that his man-crushes have always been fireman......sounds like your type Marty.-------SS


Oh man don't ban him. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Sometimes I am a bit of a Dick too, but at least I'm not a douche.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Oh man don't ban him. Where's the fun in that?


Ya, we're not done with him. Actually, I kinda wonder if he's Deuce70f150 with another account.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good hell, haven't we been over this about 112 times? and thats just since I joined a little over a year ago.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's actually kind of an ironic and clever twist to see a guy already banned complaining about being mean to brand new mooch members. We do need to keep him around, this will get fun, until he shows his true colors again.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I can think of some other good alias' to hide under:

goofy deer
#2DEER 2-I
Huge28
wyoboob


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> Good hell, haven't we been over this about 112 times? and thats just since I joined a little over a year ago.


We're not done with you either! :mrgreen:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Why banned?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes we read the post real quick,and make our judgements on first impression,I am guilty of this,and have been called out by some outstanding members.When I took the time to read the post and think about it,I got a completly different view than what I read in haste.I know Loke meant no harm in it.And really was just pointing out some of the bad habits a few have that tarnish the rest of us upstanding,law abiding,loving,caring folks.:usa2:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> It's actually kind of an ironic and clever twist to see a guy already banned complaining about being mean to brand new mooch members. We do need to keep him around, this will get fun, until he shows his true colors again.


Mooch members? Seems like the moderator is the problem. Jesus taught others how to fish why can't we?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Mooch members? Seems like the moderator is the problem. Jesus taught others how to fish why can't we?


Good point, can you start by providing GPS coordinates to each of your favorite honey holes with fishing and hunting techniques Señor?
Your intelligence once again has been revealed how you missed the whole point of most posts since this troll resurfaced from under his bridge. Go ahead and look at the troll's first post to see just how mean that Loke was to him.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the issue here is how this new member acted in their first two posts. Both showed what the forum would be in store for if he stuck around.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Good point, can you start by providing GPS coordinates to each of your favorite honey holes with fishing and hunting techniques Señor?
> Your intelligence once again has been revealed how you missed the whole point of most posts since this troll resurfaced from under his bridge. Go ahead and look at the troll's first post to see just how mean that Loke was to him.


Tell me what you are looking for and I'll share. I have numerous times.

As moderator you are responsible for conduct and the point he made is the hostility people encounter. Go back and look at the response THellURider got when he asked about the "weather". Great way to treat someone from out of state who drew a OIL tag to our state.

Here's a suggestion! Eliminate the "troll" factor by requiring people to post their name on the profile few.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I think the issue here is how this new member acted in their first two posts. Both showed what the forum would be in store for if he stuck around.


Or in other words, after two posts he got on someone's nerves and they banned him.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

massmanute said:


> Or in other words, after two posts he got on someone's nerves and they banned him.


Be careful what you say, or you may soon get banned yourself. ;-)


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Clarq said:


> Be careful what you say, or you may soon get banned yourself. ;-)


Good point.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Or in other words, after two posts he got on someone's nerves and they banned him.


Not sure why you are resurrecting a thread that died in April of 2014, but whatever. 
Did you catch Goob's reference about welcome "again"? In other words, this was simply a duplicate account, but you apparently missed that point. I am pretty certain that is why he was banned. This was not a new member at all, if I really cared enough about it I would look it up and go into the Spring of 2014 archives, but I simply don't care enough to do so.
What is happening here is someone wanting to say something, but not under their normal name I believe, so they create a second one, it comes up on our radar and we remove the second account showing them as banned. As if a real person is just browsing around the internet and they come across this forum and they are going to join just to tell you why they aren't going to join....uh, that might make sense in the world where people think that making more gun laws will make criminals finally start obeying, but I am just too logical I guess and see that as a heaping steamy pile of poop. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

for a second I thought the thread was Springvilleshooter sticking up for all the new folks. 
I understand why people get a bit prickly when new people hit everyone up for info but I can understand the anxiety of drawing a tag and having to start blind. it's the result of poor planning and their own fault but I don't see the harm in giving general guidance enough for people to get a foothold. in my experience eating tag after tag is a good way to learn and makes the thrill of success all the more rewarding . Utah hunting can be tough for a working stiff but you wont figure out areas with the most wildlife and the least hunters until you get out there and see for yourself no matter what tips people give you. if you can only get out and hunt a few days a year than itll take that many more years to figure it all out but you will if you don't get utterly discouraged. that said, if I ever draw a oil hunt I will be burning up the forum pleading for honeyholes, and wife pictures. 
but if ever there was a haven for dicks, an interenet forum is it. you run into them in the field sometimes too.
don't you dare correct my grammar, spelling or punctuation longbow. I admit I have no clue what a comma is for and I use them without any specific rationale.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm gonna chime in here. 

There are a couple guys that I would love to ban on here, but I haven't cuz they haven't broken any rules. They are just jerks to anyone and everyone they can be. But they don't break the rules so they are still here. 

Mods are VOLUNTEERS, in other words we are not paid, don't receive special benefits, perks, hugs, special hunt offers, fishing trip offers, or otherwise. We do this because we want a cool place to read about our favorite hobbies and to share in each others successes. 

When someone starts acting like this guy, we want to know why and odds are its a duplicate user or previously banned user. So we ban them. We may not be perfect at enforcing all rules because we can't read every post on this forum, but we try to remain as consistent as possible. 

Recently a member was banned because they appeared to be a previously banned member based off of several tell tale signs. However, the ban was reversed when we discovered that we were in the wrong. 

We ain't perfect fellas. But if you'd like to start paying membership dues to support the mods, we can quit our day jobs and focus on being full time mods :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

35whelen said:


> for a second I thought the thread was Springvilleshooter sticking up for all the new folks.
> I understand why people get a bit prickly when new people hit everyone up for info but I can understand the anxiety of drawing a tag and having to start blind. it's the result of poor planning and their own fault but I don't see the harm in giving general guidance enough for people to get a foothold. in my experience eating tag after tag is a good way to learn and makes the thrill of success all the more rewarding . Utah hunting can be tough for a working stiff but you wont figure out areas with the most wildlife and the least hunters until you get out there and see for yourself no matter what tips people give you. if you can only get out and hunt a few days a year than itll take that many more years to figure it all out but you will if you don't get utterly discouraged. that said, if I ever draw a oil hunt I will be burning up the forum pleading for honeyholes, and wife pictures.
> but if ever there was a haven for dicks, an interenet forum is it. you run into them in the field sometimes too.
> don't you dare correct my grammar, spelling or punctuation longbow. I admit I have no clue what a comma is for and I use them without any specific rationale.


I think the core of the beef that many have with these one-time members that do nothing but mooch information and provide nothing to the group is just that. They are ill prepared, didnt care enough to research before applying and now got a tag while most of us sit here doing nothing because we didnt draw. I am sure that you have all that guy know in person who only mooches from you, the neighbor who borrows the tools and you have to go find them now all rusted...when you saved up for these tools and take care of them nd this guy takes advantage..... It is one thing to be a member and ask for help, insight, etc. and many are very helpful here as I have asked before and was very grateful for the insight and followed up with tipsters to report and thank them for the info. That is a lot different than these who make 4 posts in a day and never come back. it sometimes come across that they feel entitled to the info for free that we have put a lot of time and effort. Just my $0.02. IT is all in how it is communicated as a gracious fellow hunter or as a foreigner entitled to everything you know...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought this was about rude ducks !!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey, I haven't been banned yet and I have been several words that need asterisks in them over the years. People say that I'm way worse on the internet than I am in person. I bet I'm not the only one.--------SS


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> I think the core of the beef that many have with these one-time members that do nothing but mooch information and provide nothing to the group is just that. They are ill prepared, didnt care enough to research before applying and now got a tag while most of us sit here doing nothing because we didnt draw. I am sure that you have all that guy know in person who only mooches from you, the neighbor who borrows the tools and you have to go find them now all rusted...when you saved up for these tools and take care of them nd this guy takes advantage..... It is one thing to be a member and ask for help, insight, etc. and many are very helpful here as I have asked before and was very grateful for the insight and followed up with tipsters to report and thank them for the info. That is a lot different than these who make 4 posts in a day and never come back. it sometimes come across that they feel entitled to the info for free that we have put a lot of time and effort. Just my $0.02. IT is all in how it is communicated as a gracious fellow hunter or as a foreigner entitled to everything you know...


Now you got me curious, so I found the rules (http://utahwildlife.net/rules.php) and read them. Guess what. Most of what you talk about is not against the rules, at least not against the rules as written. For example, there is no rule against a new member (or any member for that matter) starting a thread to ask where are some good places to fish or hunt. Neither is there a rule about being ill prepared or not doing enough research before applying for a tag. You and some others here at the site might not like those people, but they are not breaking any of the posted rules of utahwildlife.net.

Of course, there may be an unwritten rule book as well, which of course could the topic of a different discussion.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I thought this was about rude ducks !!!!:mrgreen:


Gawd, so did I.

It's the Holiday season on da UWN AL, remember those days buddy?

.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

For sure there's nothin' worse than rude ducks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mass, we don't ban newbs for the things you mentioned and there is a conversation amongst the mods most often prior to a banning taking place to specify which rules were broken. 

Speaking of which, the most common rules to be broken are:
-multiple user accounts
-threatening another user
-spammers 
-posting inappropriate content (not PG rated)

It's pretty uncommon to ban for any reason outside of these.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Mass, we don't ban newbs for the things you mentioned and there is a conversation amongst the mods most often prior to a banning taking place to specify which rules were broken.
> 
> Speaking of which, the most common rules to be broken are:
> -multiple user accounts
> ...


Thanks for the comment.

Perhaps Huge29's most recent comments on this thread were more of a rant than an explanation of why some people get banned.


----------

